# intake and exhaust question



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

i was tellin my friends how i was thinkin bout gettin a AEM or Hotshot CAI on my 02 se r. then one of them told me i need to get rid of my stock exhaust and get a different because there's more air goin into the engine. is that dude right or can i get the CAI and still have my stock muffler and exhaust?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can definately have just a CAI, but you're not going to see quite as large of gains as if you upgraded the exhaust. You see, there are three basic boltons that form a sort of "modification trinity" - Intake, Header, Exhaust. They, in a sense, have a greater effect together than their individual increases combined. But, just a CAI will free up a few HP.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

black se r said:


> *i was tellin my friends how i was thinkin bout gettin a AEM or Hotshot CAI on my 02 se r. then one of them told me i need to get rid of my stock exhaust and get a different because there's more air goin into the engine. is that dude right or can i get the CAI and still have my stock muffler and exhaust? *


With most aftermarket exhausts for the QR aren't seeing huge gains that you would like to see, but people are still going with an aftermarket exhaust for looks and sound. You'll probably see better gains with all three of the mods together, as they work very well with each other.  You can totally have your stock muffler and exhaust with your new CAI. Go get you some!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

you can deffinatly keep the stock exhaust with the cai i did when i first got my specv but the cai makes your exhaust sound more raspy but you can only hear that from outside the car while driving all you hear is the intake


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't know about that... I can hear my exhaust pretty clearly inside my car.  Kinda like a loud constant bass... especially when I'm on a downshift. 

I'm waiting now to put the CAI on... it almost frightens me to think about the noise pollution I'm going to have inside that thing! Ah well.... all in the name of more HP.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

silver said:


> *I don't know about that... I can hear my exhaust pretty clearly inside my car.  Kinda like a loud constant bass... especially when I'm on a downshift.
> 
> I'm waiting now to put the CAI on... it almost frightens me to think about the noise pollution I'm going to have inside that thing! Ah well.... all in the name of more HP. *


What kind of exhaust do you have? In some cases, my CAI is louder than my exhaust, but that was before my header install.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

i can still hear my exhaust while driving but when your on the gas all you can hear in my car is the intake


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

It's only a Magnaflow Race series exhaust. Not sure of the part number, but it's a pretty big can!  Has the 4 inch tip on the back. Don't get me wrong I love the sound, but lieke I said I can't imagine the CAI overpowering it? Maybe I'll be in for a pleasant surprise! haha


----------

